# Nations favorite Elvis song...



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

On now on ITV
Not sure if I've already seen it or not tbh 


Jailhouse Rock for me, so what's DW's favorite?


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

In the ghetto


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Always On My Mind


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

In the ghetto for me


----------



## 11alan111 (Dec 29, 2011)

are you lonesome tonight


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Suspicious Minds

I believe its also a favourite of VW Golf Fans :lol:


----------



## Melkor (Aug 16, 2012)

In the ghetto for me too.


----------



## Jdm boy (May 13, 2011)

There's so many good ones to name just one.

All named above are excellent


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Will_G said:


> Suspicious Minds
> 
> I believe its also a favourite of VW Golf Fans :lol:


+1.

Just bought Elvis 30 No.1's on Fleabay for £2.19, what a great album it is from a true legend!!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Didn't get to see the programme, but what an entertainer he was.

He had a lot of top songs.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

I've got to agree with their top 3:

Always on my mind
Suspicious minds ("Vegas" versions are awesome!)
In the ghetto.


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

Paintguy said:


> I've got to agree with their top 3:
> 
> Always on my mind
> Suspicious minds ("Vegas" versions are awesome!)
> In the ghetto.


Tbh I was surprised Always on my mind was the number 1 choice even though it didn't do so well when released.

Was a good programme, never realised that's what he's laughing at in suspicious minds :lol:


----------



## phillipnoke (Apr 1, 2011)

*Elvis*

How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


----------



## Rayner (Aug 16, 2012)

phillipnoke said:


> How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


Seriously?

What a weirdo!


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

phillipnoke said:


> How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


WTF!

You must be related to Louis 'potato' Walsh as he also has no idea what quality voices and music sounds like.


----------



## Paintguy (Oct 31, 2005)

rayner said:


> Tbh I was surprised Always on my mind was the number 1 choice even though it didn't do so well when released.


It's one of my favourite songs ever, mainly for personal reasons, so was an easy choice for me. It's a hard call between the Elvis and Willie Nelson versions though.


----------



## dcj (Apr 17, 2009)

phillipnoke said:


> How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


It'd be interesting to know what you listen to.


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

In the ghetto
Hound dog
Supicious minds
Little less conversation.

Never seen the programme but had listened to the cd the other week.

Davy


----------



## Twisterboy (Sep 22, 2010)

phillipnoke said:


> How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


Elvis stil stands the test of time, I am too young to remember elvis when he was alive but he is better than these manufactured pop bands that the x factor churn out and they are number 1 for a week then they vanish!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm not an Elvis fan but can understand his everlasting popularity, surprises me there hasn't been a mention for "Blue Suede Shoes" covered by many but Elvis's version is the best.

PS please don't retort to Phillip poke, he just indulges himself by insulting others, best ignored.


----------



## cheekymonkey (Mar 15, 2008)

phillipnoke said:


> How can anyone listen to his music god knows what a waste of space he was


quite right mate

thats why he wasn't successful


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

The Wonder Of You


----------

